# Urgent config needed!!



## ani1751 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have been searching for a good config for last 3 months.....and i am nowhere...... People suggested a lot of config... but i am still confused what to do.....Now i just want a config with just two purpose.....
1. Maya and 3d modelling
2. Iterations and mathematical calculations(Highrange)

For these two i want a fast processing chip and a compatible grafix chip....I dont want to compromise on performance for features.....
my budget is 45-58k.....I can go for amd 6 cores, amd 965 BE, core i5 etc etc etc.......I dont want any compromise on performance.....SO suggest a good procy and GPU.....I want everything in this budget, including speakers(2.1) ups, monitor(full HD with HDMI), All in one printer(if possible in this budget)......Plz suggest ASAP.......If the mobo have a inbuilt firewireport, than it will be good.....


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 3, 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T - 10.5k

MSI 890gx@7.2k or biostar 890gx@6.6k or asus 870 @6k ((890 if crossfire needed other wise 870 or 880)))

G.skill 2*2GB DDR3 1333Mhz - 6.3k

WD Caviar Blue or black 500GB Hard Disk - 2k or 3k

msi hawk HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 graphics - 9.6k

sony DVD Writer - 1.1k

NZXT Gamma cabinet - 2k or zebronics bijli- 1.7k or cm 334 or 335 - 2.1k

Corsair vx450 PSU - 3.8k better corsair 550vx - 4.7k

samsung 2230 @8.1k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 3, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T - 10.5k
> 
> MSI 890gx@7.2k or biostar 890gx@6.6k or asus 870 @6k ((890 if crossfire needed other wise 870 or 880)))
> 
> ...



he doesn't need a hd5770 for his purposes

i would suggest this -

Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.9k 
MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7.5k
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 * 2 @ 5.6k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.2k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB @ 2.7k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Logitech K&M @ 0.7k
Altec Lansing VS-2421 @ 2.5k
APC 550W @2.4k

total - ABOUT 53K

u can get a printer from rest of the money


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 3, 2010)

Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.9k 
MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7.5k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.2k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB @ 2.7k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Logitech K&M @ 0.7k
Altec Lansing VS-2421 @ 2.5k
APC 550W @2.4k

total - ABOUT 53K

u can get a printer from rest of the money[/QUOTE]





GO with it just change the ram g skill 2x2gb 1333 6.3k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 3, 2010)

ani1751 said:


> I have been searching for a good config for last 3 months.....and i am nowhere...... People suggested a lot of config... but i am still confused what to do.....Now i just want a config with just two purpose.....
> 1. Maya and 3d modelling
> 2. Iterations and mathematical calculations(Highrange)
> 
> ...



if HDMI is must change monitor to Dell ST2210 21.5" FULL HD @ 9k


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 3, 2010)

Actually he hasnt mentioned gaming.
He needs a rendering card rather than gaming.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Actually he hasnt mentioned gaming.
> He needs a rendering card rather than gaming.



rendering cards = ATI FireGL or Nvidia Quadro. Fermi based quadro not yet out. also will run hot. not recommended. FireGL based, got a cheap yet good one: FirePro RG220, or you can try out some matrox card also, as they tend to be cheaper.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> he doesn't need a hd5770 for his purposes
> 
> i would suggest this -
> 
> ...



the bold marked items should be either changed or removed. 

1. a workstation needs a big cabinet, not a tiny one.
2. a good UPS needed. maybe a 800VA or more.
3. a rendering card is a good choice if gaming is not going to be played on the machine.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 4, 2010)

Can you fill the below questionnaire so i can suggest you a good config!     


> 1. What is your MAX budget?
> 2. Are you open to alternate  ideas/products giving similar better     performance but offering more VFM/  sellers? If not- why?
> 3. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note:  If you are planning to     say multimedia, you will have to be more specific  as all types of     systems are capable of doing that)
> 4. Planning to  overclock?
> ...







> I have been searching for a good config for last 3 months.....and i am nowhere...... People suggested a lot of config... but i am still confused what to do.....Now i just want a config with just two purpose.....
> 1. Maya and 3d modelling
> 2. Iterations and mathematical calculations(Highrange)
> 
> ...


dude you want performance also & everything else also i.e. UPS, speakers when you don't have a good budget! you can only get one thing & thats upto you to decide! 60K should be the bare minimum for a workstation!


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 4, 2010)

workstation or desktop 

let ani1751 decide and tell us then only we can give configs


----------



## static_x (Jun 4, 2010)

Get yourself nVidia Quadro and your purpose will be served..I'm using the same for high end design softwares...alongwith the Core2Duo E8600+8gb RAM+nVidia Quadro


----------



## ani1751 (Jun 4, 2010)

what is the diff b/w workstation and a desktop...... I can max my budget MAXXX upto 60k, not even a single penny more.....If that will do than what should be the config i should opt for?? i think phenom x4 965 will be enough for me with hd5770.... If you think this is good, then plz suggest remaining parts and also if i have to change to pro series GPU...................................


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

ani1751 said:


> what is the diff b/w workstation and a desktop...... I can max my budget MAXXX upto 60k, not even a single penny more.....If that will do than what should be the config i should opt for?? i think phenom x4 965 will be enough for me with hd5770.... If you think this is good, then plz suggest remaining parts and also if i have to change to pro series GPU...................................



Desktop ---> download machine, gaming, multimedia, etc.
Workstation ---> heavy CAD work, rendering, etc. no gaming on a workstation (usually) as it comes with FireGL, Quadro or Maxtor cards.


----------



## ani1751 (Jun 4, 2010)

I will go for workstation...... and one more thing, my vendor is suggesting premium PSU from some company like frontech(650watt atleast)...... and he is saying that it will work properly......

So plz give me a workstation config.....in budget.....and GPU should also be available(also give alternative for GPU and processor if not available) At present i can get amd 965 BE easily.....


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

ani1751 said:


> I will go for workstation...... and one more thing, my vendor is suggesting *premium PSU from some company like frontech(650watt atleast)...... and he is saying that it will work properly......*



excuse me :rolf: 

sorry for the big laugh but was unable stop myself. tell your vendor, you don't like jokes.



ani1751 said:


> So plz give me a workstation config.....in budget.....and GPU should also be available(also give alternative for GPU and processor if not available) At present i can get amd 965 BE easily.....



ok get something like this:

X4 955 or X6 1055T. 965 is too costly. simple OC X4 955 by 200Mhz.
Biostar 890GX, even if going for X4 955.
8Gb of DDR3 1333Mhz.
HDD you know how much you want. take 1Tb Green.
a good & big cabby. no Elite 310, etc. they small.
a pro card (ask asigh or azaad_shri. both have good knowledge on these cards).
rest as usual. 
for UPS, go for 800-1100VA APC. stay away from iBall or Frontech UPS.

now comes important part, PSU. as from my earlier talks, you should know Frontech not something to think about. get Corsair VX450W (minimum) or VX550W (if card is a highend one). if unable available at your place, please get it from some online shop. cause if you choose a so called PREMIUM FRONTECH PSU, i doubt you'll be able do any work in your PC.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 4, 2010)

Dont get that frontech PSU.Its a substandard product.Go for corsair vx 450W or vx 550.


----------



## ani1751 (Jun 4, 2010)

Okay, then lest me check for availibility of GPU and procy and PSU


----------



## ani1751 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have searched over internet and have decided to buy CM xtreme power plus 500w for 3.3k from ebay or nehru place. I will use it with amd 1055 and ati hd5770

Is it ok??


also suggest a cabby, available on internet(to be shipped in gwalior MP)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

CM Extreme Power is not suggested. Go for Corsair VX 450 @ 3.8K 
Good cabby
NZXT Gamma -  2.1K
NZXT M59 - 3.9k
CM 690 - 4.4K
CM 690 II Advanced - 5.5K


----------



## mavihs (Jun 9, 2010)

> I have searched over internet and have decided to buy CM xtreme power plus 500w for 3.3k from ebay or nehru place.


don't even think about going for that!


> I will use it with amd 1055 and* ati hd5770*


you want a workstation or a gaming rig?


> Is it ok??


NO

if you would have answered my above questioner then  we could have suggested a good config for you!


----------



## ani1751 (Jun 9, 2010)

1. What is your MAX budget? 
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
3. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
4. Planning to overclock? 
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
7. What resolution will the screen run at?
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary 


Answer to Mavihs Question
1. 60k
2. es (no only in cases if products are not available in my city)
3. Iterations (higher mathematical calculations) and 3d modellind in maya
4. no such plans right now
5. win 7(original, i already have one)
6. minimum 500gibs
7. alteast 1600*1200
8. "7"
9. I have built one, but this time i will do it with a assembler
10. whenever i will have the right config(i almost confirmed it today)
11. yea
12. I dont want any useless onboard GPU as i will buy GPU
13. Gwalior(M.P.) I can get some parts from internet if rates are comparable, and my vendor can make most of the parts available
14. i was just looking for a DVI port on mobo(with wire) for my camcorder

Plz suggest as fast as u can, i am in cyber....

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

I had this config in my mind

Amd phenom x2 1055t 11.0k
asus m4a89gt0 pro 10k
4 gb ram 5.6k
500gb seagate HDD 2500
dvd writer 1.1k
logitech keyboard mouse .75
(plz suggest if u know some other in same rates)

altec speaker 2.1 1.8k
cabby(not sure) 2k
PSU(not sure) 5k
ups 800va  3k
22" asus LCD(with web cam and speaker) 13.7k
Not sure abt lcd, i think it is too costly
I will cut its budget down to 8k



Is this cool, or is there any better config.....


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2010)

ani1751 said:


> I have searched over internet and have decided to buy* CM xtreme power plus 500w for 3.3k* from ebay or nehru place. I will use it with amd 1055 and ati hd5770
> 
> Is it ok??


Please stay away from this. Go for Corsair vx450.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 9, 2010)

CPU: AMD 1055T - 10.5K
Mobo: GA-MA785GMT-US2H - 4.7K
RAM: Kingston 4GB 1333MHz
HDD: WD 500GB Blue - 2.4K
SMPS: Corsair VX450 - 4K
Case: NZXT Gamma - 2.2K
GPU: ATI FirePro V3800 - 8.5K(not sure about the price)


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 10, 2010)

ani1751 said:


> I will go for workstation...... and one more thing, my vendor is suggesting *premium PSU from* some company like *frontech*(650watt atleast)...... and he is saying that it will work properly......



Now that's called a good suggestion! Ask your vendor if he will replace your components when they burn out the day after you buy it.
That's why I always suggest people to stay away from whatever the vendor suggests.

Can someone elaborate why games cannot be played on fireGL cards, even if they are not good for gaming, still they are graphics cards. At least the games will run with playable FPSs


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Now that's called a good suggestion! Ask your vendor if he will replace your components when they burn out the day after you buy it.
> That's why I always suggest people to stay away from whatever the vendor suggests.



 at first i thought u praising the vendor. only to have a good laugh after completely reading the line.



Cool Buddy said:


> Can someone elaborate why games cannot be played on fireGL cards, even if they are not good for gaming, still they are graphics cards. At least the games will run with playable FPSs



cause of different firmware, their drivers different so they don't accept catalyst drivers, hence games don't run. also same in case of Radeon cards. different firmware so they don't accept the FireGL drivers, so they can't be used for rendering as their FireGL bros. they can be used but provide far less performance.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, I don't know about all vendors, but from my own experiences i have learnt one thing. When you buy a PC, shortlist your options, then go and ask your vendor what to buy, cross out whatever he suggests, choose from the rest.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Well, I don't know about all vendors, but from my own experiences i have learnt one thing. When you buy a PC, shortlist your options, then go and ask your vendor what to buy, cross out whatever he suggests, choose from the rest.



trust me, once my parents went to a vendor at my place (cause my 80Gb IDE went bad), he told gaming a lot damages HDD. how? cause hard drive got plates (platters) & got pins (magnetic heads) that touches the drive, so the plates get scratched. i was like WTF. a plate rotating at 7200rpm & a pin touches it. HDD will explode instantaneously. from that day i2 got my lesson, PC Vendor = biggest idiots


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 10, 2010)

Pin touches the plates!!! 
Didn't you ask how many seconds it will take to cut through the plate that way?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Pin touches the plates!!!
> Didn't you ask how many seconds it will take to cut through the plate that way?



for my bad luck i wasn't present there. else i would have surely asked him. or actually would have given him a good insult. & add to it, he was called to b engineer by all the others  an engineer.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 10, 2010)

good man your engineer seems to write data on metal plates. Like they used to write old books on papyrus


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 10, 2010)

पत्थर की लकीर, कोई मिटा नहीं सकता (inscription on stone, no one can erase)


----------



## ani1751 (Jun 10, 2010)

I think my thread is hijacked..............


Plz suggest whether my config is excellent or should i change it??

and is a GPU necessary, because asus 890 gt0 pro has 512mb onboard grafix....


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 10, 2010)

what is ur final config ? You didnt reply to Mavihs post.


----------



## ani1751 (Jun 10, 2010)

@ pulsar, i already replied to mahvis que.............




1. What is your MAX budget? 
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
3. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
4. Planning to overclock? 
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
7. What resolution will the screen run at?
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary 


Answer to Mavihs Question
1. 60k
2. es (no only in cases if products are not available in my city)
3. Iterations (higher mathematical calculations) and 3d modellind in maya
4. no such plans right now
5. win 7(original, i already have one)
6. minimum 500gibs
7. alteast 1600*1200
8. "7"
9. I have built one, but this time i will do it with a assembler
10. whenever i will have the right config(i almost confirmed it today)
11. yea
12. I dont want any useless onboard GPU as i will buy GPU
13. Gwalior(M.P.) I can get some parts from internet if rates are comparable, and my vendor can make most of the parts available
14. i was just looking for a DVI port on mobo(with wire) for my camcorder

Plz suggest as fast as u can, i am in cyber....

----------  ----------  ----------

I had this config in my mind

Amd phenom x2 1055t 11.0k
asus m4a89gt0 pro 10k
4 gb ram 5.6k
500gb seagate HDD 2500
dvd writer 1.1k
logitech keyboard mouse .75
(plz suggest if u know some other in same rates)

altec speaker 2.1 1.8k
cabby(not sure) 2k
PSU(not sure) 5k
ups 800va 3k
22" asus LCD(with web cam and speaker) 13.7k
Not sure abt lcd, i think it is too costly
I will cut its budget down to 8k

or i will go with some 5k gigabyte board and add a GPU(5770)

Is this cool, or is there any better config.....


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 10, 2010)

obviously the 890gx with hd 4290 won't suffice you

procy amd phenom x6 10555t for 10.5 k max
board msi 890gxm-g65 7.2k max
nzxt gamma or cm 335 2k
corsair 650tx
graphic card you decide pro card or gaming card
ram g.skill 2x2 gb ddr3 1333mhz
monitor samsung 2233 8.2k max
sony dvd dl writer 1.2k
mouse keyboard combo wireless logitech or ms 1.2--2k which ever model you like
hdd wd 500gb x2 black @3k x2=6k max

the prices you gave are too high


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 10, 2010)

corsair VX 550 is more than enough for the above config


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 10, 2010)

corsair 650w because was not sure of his graphic card.
think pro card require lot of power

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

corsair 650w because was not sure of his graphic card.
i think pro card require lot of power


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 10, 2010)

we didn't mean to hijack your thread, it all started with your vendor suggesting the frontech GPU, since you didn't post for a long time, the discussion went into other directios, but do pay attention to those posts too, not bad, good humour at least



saurabh_1e said:


> hdd wd 500gb x2 black @3k x2=6k max



What is meant by that?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> we didn't mean to hijack your thread, it all started with your vendor suggesting the frontech *GPU*, since you didn't post for a long time, the discussion went into other directios, but do pay attention to those posts too, not bad, good humour at least



i think you meant to say PSU. also shown the amount of knowledge these vendors stock in their top floor.



Cool Buddy said:


> What is meant by that?



2 X WD Black 500Gb. so each cost ~3k. total: 2 X 3k=6k



saurabh_1e said:


> corsair 650w because was not sure of his graphic card.
> i think pro card require lot of power



pro cards require usually less power.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 10, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i think you meant to say PSU. also shown the amount of knowledge these vendors stock in their top floor.



oops, yes I meant PSU



Sam.Shab said:


> 2 X WD Black 500Gb. so each cost ~3k. total: 2 X 3k=6k



OK, the two *x2* confused me


----------



## mavihs (Jun 11, 2010)

ani1751 said:


> Plz suggest as fast as u can, i am in cyber....
> 
> ----------  ----------  ----------
> 
> ...


check the previous page, i've already suggested the config!



saurabh_1e said:


> corsair 650w because was not sure of his graphic card.
> think pro card require lot of power
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------
> ...


Pro card requires lot less power then a normal card!


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 11, 2010)

op
yaar what do you want ???
what will you do with 512 on board shared memory you know how much stream processor 4290 have just 40
and 5770 72o sp

[URL="*www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/ati-radeon-hd-5000/hd-5770/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-5770-overview.aspx"]*www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/ati-radeon-hd-5000/ati-radeon-hd-5670-overview/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-5670-specifications.aspx[/URL] look at this


----------



## ani1751 (Jun 11, 2010)

@ mahvis, srry i didnt realised that it was you,
I will go with your config but my vendor does not have gigabyte board, he is saying that he will search in asus for same model....is that cool??? and i will also go for HD5770 as pro cards are not available here.... 
cool now?????



and the rates that i wrote there are what i was told from my vendor, and no one in my city is going down to some other rates......I dont prefer to buy from dehli as they dont provide proper warranty(as i know).....and i also confirmed the rates from dehli, their is a max. diff of 2 -4k....so i will bear that for my city.....


----------



## mavihs (Jun 12, 2010)

> I will go with your config but my vendor does not have gigabyte board,  he is saying that he will search in asus for same model....is that  cool???


how can you find the same model in Asus, think about it!


> and i will also go for HD5770 as pro cards are not available  here....


buy it online!


> and the rates that i wrote there are what i was told from my vendor, and  no one in my city is going down to some other rates


you have to bargain to get the rates lower!


> I dont prefer  to buy from dehli as they dont provide proper warranty(as i  know


& from where did you get to know that? 


> and i also confirmed the rates from dehli, their is a max.  diff of 2 -4k....so i will bear that for my city


purchase the stuff online!


----------



## ani1751 (Jun 12, 2010)

@ mahvis

Plz suggest me some good sites to buy stuff online........


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 12, 2010)

www.lynx-india.com

*www.smcinternational.in/

theitwares
primeagb
mediahome
techshop
itdepot


----------



## mavihs (Jun 12, 2010)

ani1751 said:


> @ mahvis
> 
> Plz suggest me some good sites to buy stuff online........



*www.smcinternational.in/


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 12, 2010)

The prices at ITDepot & techshop are a bit on the higher side, I find Lynx-India prices very close to market prices or sometimes even lower. many products are not available at Mediahome. However, just like stores, have a look at the prices at various stores before ordering.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 12, 2010)

buddies one of my friend wana buy nokia n97. He heared that the device hangs (i cant believe this fact).and have some problems(i dont know) Is that true ?


----------



## asingh (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> The prices at ITDepot & techshop are a bit on the higher side, I find Lynx-India prices very close to market prices or sometimes even lower. many products are not available at Mediahome. However, just like stores, have a look at the prices at various stores before ordering.



Cause they are before taxes.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 12, 2010)

lynx and smc prices are the best similar to street prices or just negligibly higher


----------

